# Wasp



## Big (May 2, 2010)

Not my best work but I tried shooting a wasp today. I tried many different apertures to make it look better but just couldn't get it right in my opinion. 
f/5.6 on the first and f/5 on the second. I've never had the chance to see them this up close!
C@C welcome as always. 
Thanks -BIG


----------



## D-B-J (May 2, 2010)

neat! How did you get it to stay still? I have a fear of bees, so props to you for getting so close!


----------



## Big (May 2, 2010)

D-B-J said:


> neat! How did you get it to stay still? I have a fear of bees, so props to you for getting so close!


I killed it...


----------



## Eco (May 2, 2010)

Big said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > neat! How did you get it to stay still? I have a fear of bees, so props to you for getting so close!
> ...



Lol, now we know your secret if you post cute pictures of deer, bear or moose

On the second picture, what lens and focal length?


----------



## mwcfarms (May 2, 2010)

Big said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > neat! How did you get it to stay still? I have a fear of bees, so props to you for getting so close!
> ...


 

hahah this is the best thing I have heard all night. :lmao:


----------



## pbelarge (May 2, 2010)

Big said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > I killed it...
> ...


----------



## Big (May 3, 2010)

Haha Thanks guys


----------



## Big (May 3, 2010)

Eco said:


> Big said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...


Haha Those are all alive! I just hate bees.
I used my 100mm macro lens and cropped the final picture.


----------



## LaFoto (May 3, 2010)

This is a DEAD wasp? Eeek! ale: 

If it were still alive...

... but *dead*!?!?!

(No ... neat. A bit too close up and personal for my liking, but now that I know it won't come crawling out of my screen... all's well.)


----------

